# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  reports from Olap cube

## sandvarma

Hi Friends,

 I need to create two datasets one for R12 and YTD.

these both depend on one parameter which is currentperiod.

BUt this parameter value is in calculated member of the measure. 

so my question is How do i make this value as a default parameter value for R12 and YTD after that user can change the currentperiod value.

Iam thinking that i should pass this calculated member value to one variable and then pass this variable to the time filter.

can u guys plzz give a basic idea on how to do that..



Thank You.

sandeep.

----------

